# Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Sugar! Very nice!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried the Acid Blondie Belicoso today, and I was pleasantly shocked. The other reviews mention a 'syrup' type taste of the wrapper, and I would ...

Read the full review here: Acid Blondie Cigar Review - Sugar! Very nice!


----------

